# fort pickens 3/15/11



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

great day today so me an the wife decided to hit the beach for some sun and just get out the house for awhile . first stop was the pier , no one was catching anything , surfers and sheepshead were everywhere and the guy at the front gate said that the first cobia was sighted today but not caught . so then to pickens we went , stop at the second parkinglot , there was a guy fishing with his family . he had already landed a redfish an said that they must be running thru rite now , he was rite cuz he was catching them back to back . he must hav landed like 5 from the time i was there but only kept one of course, all where slot size . he ended up giving me one , i didnt get his name but thank you Mr. parkinglot surf fisherman !!:thumbup:


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

oh, its bad. But thanks for Mr. parking lot, good luck for the next surfishing.


----------



## Phi850 (Sep 18, 2009)

can i come over eat


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

To late phi , gone ..... yummy


----------



## Phi850 (Sep 18, 2009)

lol foo greedy


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

never greedy , just very hungry all the time


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

sup fool its Tien, remember the first redfish we caught way back when we were young... we should get up one day and fish some.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

u mean the one at sanders beach i think it was mabe a 10" red but to us he was a biggen ? back when i was mabe 9 yrs old ? lol


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

hah yup that was it. yeh it was pretty big compared to what we use to catch.


----------

